

More Insight, Less Data - A Better Way To Do Analytics - kunle
http://blog.hipmob.com/post/69102956909/more-insights-less-data-a-proposal-for-google

======
kunle
Hey everyone - OP here. Have been thinking of a way to do this for a while -
would love any ideas.

